# What are the ten best bait caster reels that can be bought today?



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

What do you guys think of this list: http://fishing.outdoorzy.com/top-10-baitcasting-reels/

It's strange that there is no: Penn, Daiwa on the list.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Manlystanley said:


> What do you guys think of this list: http://fishing.outdoorzy.com/top-10-baitcasting-reels/
> 
> It's strange that there is no: Penn, Daiwa on the list.
> 
> ...



Those are all freshwater baitcasters. They are not in the same category as the reels you find most guys around here using.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Those are all freshwater baitcasters. They are not in the same category as the reels you find most guys around here using.


Yep, and opinions will certainly vary depending on the type of fishing you'll do most with a baitcaster. Did you notice they're all low profile reels too? I've got a couple of Revo STX reels, which IMO are a better reel than the Orra & the Revo SX, but I like the older round ABU reels better for some of the fishing I do. 

Stan, I know some guys who only fish for bass & are devoted Shimano fans. Some of those guys will fight you if you say anything negative about a Shimano reel. 

I'm not that brand loyal, but since I've been using ABU reels, it's my preferred brand. Still, I own a Diawa & a Shimano baitcaster. Still have a couple of old Penn #85's. Although they're not really the same type of reel. None are perfect, all have pro's & con's. Again, it's all a matter of opinion & what your used to & what you use them for.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

best one I've ever had is on the list, Shimano Curado ... actually have two of them


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Should be noted that list specifies reels costing $150.00 or less. Still surprised Abu C3 isn't on there, but I guess their priorities are different from mine.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Should be noted that list specifies reels costing $150.00 or less. Still surprised Abu C3 isn't on there, but I guess their priorities are different from mine.


I missed the price figure, thanks for pointing it out. Makes a difference on such a list. I have to agree with you, they're darn fine reels! I'm 56 years old. I don't know how old you are, but I grew up with heavier tackle than what's being used now. Most of the rods were fiberglass, some even solid. Reels were steel & brass, some with plastic sides, some with metal. There's a big push towards lighter weight & in the case of reels, lower profiles. It's understandable with some of the hi tech materials, but frankly, for me, I don't worry so much about it. Heck, Hank Parker, who is my all time favorite pro bass angler, made a lot of money fishing with a round ABU reel, and I'm sure others did as well. I like the low profile reels too, but won't give up the round reels either!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Should be noted that list specifies reels costing $150.00 or less. Still surprised Abu C3 isn't on there, but I guess their priorities are different from mine.


Those are on a bass fishing site. Pay attention closely... They are low profile reels, of the variety used for pulling crankbaits, topwaters, and whatnot. To be offended by not seeing the C3 in the list ignores the fact that you are making apples and oranges comparisons. 

NOT the kind of reels that we use in the surf! Those are listed as the 10 best from a different fishing perspective.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> Those are on a bass fishing site. Pay attention closely... They are low profile reels, of the variety used for pulling crankbaits, topwaters, and whatnot. To be offended by not seeing the C3 in the list ignores the fact that you are making apples and oranges comparisons.
> 
> NOT the kind of reels that we use in the surf! Those are listed as the 10 best from a different fishing perspective.


 That with the fact that many of these companies feel our market (saltwater) represents what is probably less than 25% of their market...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've fished low-pro and round baitcasters, they'll both catch a bass.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Carolina Rebel said:


> I've fished low-pro and round baitcasters, they'll both catch a bass.


A pine sapling with electric retrieve will catch a bass, too...

It's directed marketing. Round baitcasters are not one of the top reels in that market, and it's as simple as that.

Would you expect bass fisherman to be offended if those reels weren't recommended as the top baitcasters for surf fishing?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

but if I was buying a new one it would be a Revo probably


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Given the low line capacity these reels offer, I wouldn't expect bass fishermen to be offended.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah on average 100-150 yards of 10-12 lb line


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I do have a low profile reel i used for lures ... quatum great white ... holds 220 yds of 12 lb ... plus a clicker


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I had a giant low-pro Daiwa from the '80s, a Magforce PMF-55H or something like that. It was made for casting to saltwater fish, had a baitclicker, magnetic cast control knob, and held 220yds of 20lb mono. Never did get to mess with it much before I sold it, but I guess it would have been a fine surf reel. Shimano Curado 300 would probably work alright in the suds too.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

WOW... Talk about missing a point.

Nevermind. Enjoy your discussion.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

solid7 said:


> WOW... Talk about missing a point.
> 
> Nevermind. Enjoy your discussion.


alot of us also bass fish too ...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

solid7 said:


> WOW... Talk about missing a point.
> 
> Nevermind. Enjoy your discussion.


No please, what was the point? I construed it as being that low-profile baitcasters are so clearly dominant to round baitcasters in a bass fishing capacity as to completely eliminate them from this top 10 list, and I disagree with that. Save for super high speed retrieves, round reels will do anything low-profile reels can, and those super high speed reels are specialty units IMO anyway, as their crazy gearing makes for reduced torque and increased effort against loads (such as big crankbaits or a fish). That's barring your underlying assertion that the list is somehow based on marketing, and not function? 
Not even sure why there's an argument here, TBH.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you cast a 6500 500 times a day and a low profile reel 500 times and believe me you will definitely see the difference ... not all low profile reels are speed burners ... they have slower ones for big crank baits and fast ones for low resistant lures


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

saltist have a 6-1 ratio and I don't think you could say they have no power


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

trolling a round one is da bomb ...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Carolina Rebel said:


> No please, what was the point?


The point was, the OP asked an open-ended question on a saltwater fishing forum, about freshwater (mostly the way they are applied) reels. Based on the fact that he appears to be new to the whole conventional casting thing, (based on other posts) I have to believe that he wasn't asking about bass fishing, and possibly just asked the question amiss.

Stan - care to clarify?

Going on and on about bass fishing marketed reels, while ignoring the fact that a 6500 (or whatever else that didn't make the list) is truly NOT one of the top 10 bass fishing reels, is to MISS THE POINT. Asking why they aren't in the top 10 for saltwater surf fishing would be RELEVANT. Since the discussion lacks the focus as to what type of fishing "the list" is actually talking about, it's retarded to keep arguing on in the usual "Ford vs Chevy" fashion.

Sorry if my attempt at critical thinking got in the way of you making a simplistic point.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> The point was, the OP asked an open-ended question on a saltwater fishing forum, about freshwater (mostly the way they are applied) reels. Based on the fact that he appears to be new to the whole conventional casting thing, (based on other posts) I have to believe that he wasn't asking about bass fishing, and possibly just asked the question amiss.
> 
> Stan - care to clarify?
> 
> ...


Chevy is better


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Chevy is better


So I've heard!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

solid7 said:


> The point was, the OP asked an open-ended question on a saltwater fishing forum, about freshwater (mostly the way they are applied) reels. Based on the fact that he appears to be new to the whole conventional casting thing, (based on other posts) I have to believe that he wasn't asking about bass fishing, and possibly just asked the question amiss.
> 
> Stan - care to clarify?
> 
> ...


 Hmmm,maybe I'm "missing the point" altogether... I though this was a "Fishing Forum",not just a saltwater forum,but one that has relevance to all landbound fishermen... Guess that was all my imagination?? 

Guess what I'm trying to say is I do both,salt and fresh and welcome opinions from both in reguards to tackle.. As far as one being better than the other,you'd have to define what they are used for before you could say one is better than the other,no????


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Toyota beats all 

Solid7, I see what you're saying. I don't agree with it though, and really don't understand why you're so worked up as to write a post that long, with so many capitolized words. OP wanted to discuss posted list, and we were doing that.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Drumdum said:


> As far as one being better than the other,you'd have to define what they are used for before you could say one is better than the other,no????


That's all I was trying to say.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Carolina Rebel said:


> Toyota beats all


Couldn't agree more, all else is forgiven.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

surfchunker said:


> trolling a round one is da bomb ...


I agree, they're great for swimbaits too. A 6:1 ratio reel isn't too bad, but you can definitely tell a difference in that and a slower ratio reel when pulling decent weight. IMO the Ambassadeur should be on the list since it's affordable, reliable, a good caster, and it's easily upgraded. Were I taking a C3 bass fishing it would be the 4600. I've used the 6500 but it's just too big to cast much.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,
Sorry to have caused so much discussion!! Please, let me tell you what I'm after:

-- I'm trying to move beyond bottom fishing and do some lure fishing. In that regard, I thinking about what kind of lures that I can toss. I have two rigs:

++ 10' OM (1-4 Oz), with a Penn 525 Mag.
++ 9' UglyAStick (3/4 Oz), with a BG25 spinner.

-- I've read that tossing ligher lures (3/8 - 1 Oz) is best, as you can get a wider varity of fish. Correct?

-- So, I called up various companies, and the rod / reel combo that fit best in my price range was from Cabela's. It is the: 10' GST1004 (3/8 to 1 Oz).

-- I've only read good things about it, but it seems to only be used for: Steel heads and Salmon. I would think that would mean that it's tough enough for the Chesapeke Bay and for OBX, correct?

-- The rod comes bundeled with three different reels, which are:

++ Daiwa Exceler 100H & 100SH for $129.
++ Abu Garcia® Ambassadeur Classic 5600C4 for $154
++ Pflueger® Trion® NLP for $145


So, basically, I'm trying to figure out three questions:

-- What is the best reel for this kind of application?
-- Is one of these rod / reel bundels a very good deal for my application? 
-- Finally, what kind of light baitcaster rigs do you guys use??

Best Rgards,
Stan


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Nm


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

never did care much for the package deals ... most but not all use a good spinning reel for lighter lures ... get about a 4000 size shimano ( best you can afford or similar Diawa ) or a new penn epic or battle then work on the rod ...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've heard good things about those steelhead rods, and given that rod rating it may be a little on the light side for tossing metals and plugs. Personally, were I selecting a surf rod for metals and other lures, it would be a 9' or 10' rod rated for 1/2-2oz., or even up to 3 oz., should conditions ever dictate I should be tossing really heavy metals/plugs. That 5600C4 would be a fine reel, I can't really speak for the others on that list. I used a very similar reel on a 9' rod rated for 1/2 to 2oz. for a couple of years and it was great for everything from stripers at a local tailrace to bluefish at the beach.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Carolina Rebel: Thanks. I took your advice and looked some more rod reviews, and it seems that your best off getting a rod that is rated at the 50% mark for what you want to cast. Correct?

So, if I want to cast (most times) 1 Oz, then I should get a rod that is at least rated up to 2 Oz. Correct? Cabelas has that exact rod, the GST1006. It's specs are:

--> GST1006 10' 1/2-2 Oz	(Heavy Action) (Line Weight: 10-20). Does this sound like a good rod for surf casting 1 Oz lures?

One last question, it seems that the only difference between the Abu Garcia Ambassadeur Classic 5600C4 & 6600C4--is that the 6600C4 is a little bigger, correct? So, I was thinking of getting the: GST1006 rod and Abu Garcia 6600C4 reel. Does that make sense?

I'll put in the order when Cabela's starts there spring rod/reel sale.

Everyone: Thanks so much!! I love my current setup (that you all helped me pick out) and I know I'll love a lure rod/reel for the surf.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Sorry to have caused so much discussion!! Please, let me tell you what I'm after:
> 
> -- I'm trying to move beyond bottom fishing and do some lure fishing. In that regard, I thinking about what kind of lures that I can toss. I have two rigs:
> ...


I have an arsenal of steelhead rods ranging from Fenwick to Shimano to the Cabelas model you are referring to. I use them all for bottom fishing with great success but if you are looking for something to throw some metal lures I recommend a 9' Fenwick HMX spinning rod (steelhead rod)


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Drumin:
 Is that the HMXS 70M-2-XF: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fenw...&Ntt=Fenwick&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


I was thinking of getting a Abu Garcia 5600c4 of 6600c4. So, teh right rod for these would be something like: HMXT 70MH-MF or HMXT 76XH-T-F: 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fenw...WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products#BVRRWidgetID

Why are these rods are so good for lures? Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I would also take into consideration what kind of lures you plan on throwing and what type of action you are trying to achieve. While a 10' rod will get you better distance compared to a 7' rod, it will also make it that much harder to work a lure/jig slower if that is your goal. 

Every twitch with a longer rod will drag in your lure more than that of a twitch of a smaller one. I'm sure there is a physics term for this principle which I probably forgot minutes after my exam. Rod stiffness and action will also play a slight role in this as well.

For smaller plastics on a jighead and lighter lures (up to 3/4oz), I like a rod in the 7 to 8' category rated accordingly.

By no means am I the authority on throwing lighter lures, however I feel that a smaller lure rod would complement your current arsenal better. than one nearly the same length as the ones you currently own.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Manlystanley said:


> Hello Drumin:
> Is that the HMXS 70M-2-XF: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fenw...&Ntt=Fenwick&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
> 
> 
> ...


Yes if you plan to mate it up with a conventional reel get the HMXT casting model. I use spinners with mine so I have the HMXS model. I didn't originally buy them to throw lures but I tied on a hopkins shortie and they launch these lures a long ways.....I also use braided line with these setups. If you aren't throwing from the surf you can get by with a shorter model.

What makes them so good? They have a lot of backbone with great sensitivity and bite detection. I love them!


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Do a search for gotcha plug rods or mirrolure rods on this site there has been plenty of discussion about rods on the light end of that range. 

Don't think the 6500 made the cut there either. IMO you will be much happier with a seven or eight foot spinner to throw lures in that range and will have more opppurtunities with a rod like that from shore on the Bay or in the OBX.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

solid7 said:


> So I've heard!


Not trying to get off topic but my grandad said when he was a kid they had a ford and a chevy. The chevy was a tank and would not be stopped and you couldnt drive the ford through a cow pie without getting stuck


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Lots of good information here. CJS: I'm looking at the threads now. Thanks!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

solid7 said:


> A pine sapling with electric retrieve will catch a bass, too...
> 
> It's directed marketing. Round baitcasters are not one of the top reels in that market, and it's as simple as that.
> 
> Would you expect bass fisherman to be offended if those reels weren't recommended as the top baitcasters for surf fishing?


the shimano tallus is a pretty big hit...But I guess that wouldnt really be considered a freshwater reel.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

I use several Shimano Curado's as well as several ABU round reels (4000 - 7000) for saltwater lure fishing. Added AKIOS to the list as well....I'll use anything and everything and build my own rods to match certain setups.

Round reels and or low profile reels - I'll Wade fish the inside casting plugs, jigs & spoons as well as taking the kayak off the beach and extending all well offshore - including casting small jigs to chicken sized Mahi Mahi under drifting trees and floatsam. Off in the back bays.....round and or low profile reels find trips either on either kayak, boat or wading. 

Surf rod - long casting the surf - an entirely different game but light tackle is light tackle and some is better suited for saltwater than others. Drags and quality line on these smaller palm sized reels is a premium since many of them do not spool more than 150 yards of anything rated for their spools. Round reels will give you more line capacity but castability, it's tough to beat a tuned low profile baitcaster mated to a tuned 7 - 8ft rod using 1.5 ounce or less fishing \ lure weights.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

solid7 said:


> So I've heard!


Heard the same thing.....


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

6500 is too much spool for 1 ounce and under 

Abu5500 or 4500

I used to fish the planks with a Popping Rod and a ABU 4500 it was a great casting reel for jerk jiggers and would out cast any of the small spinning reels at the time as this was before Braid came along. 

Got stripped by a King and a few Alberts and Mambo Spanish but I enjoyed the 4500 much more for casting versus my 6500's, so I kept casting it until it flat wore out and was retired to the trash can, I reckon it was cast some 50,000 times at least so it would make my all time greatest list which does not include any low profile (low capacity) reels

ABU 4500
ABU 5500
ABU 6500
ABU 7000
ABU 8600
ABU 9000
ABU 100000
Daiwa Millionaire


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

OceanMaster said:


> I use several Shimano Curado's as well as several ABU round reels (4000 - 7000) for saltwater lure fishing. Added AKIOS to the list as well....I'll use anything and everything and build my own rods to match certain setups.
> 
> Round reels and or low profile reels - I'll Wade fish the inside casting plugs, jigs & spoons as well as taking the kayak off the beach and extending all well offshore - including casting small jigs to chicken sized Mahi Mahi under drifting trees and floatsam. Off in the back bays.....round and or low profile reels find trips either on either kayak, boat or wading.
> 
> Surf rod - long casting the surf - an entirely different game but light tackle is light tackle and some is better suited for saltwater than others. Drags and quality line on these smaller palm sized reels is a premium since many of them do not spool more than 150 yards of anything rated for their spools. Round reels will give you more line capacity but castability, it's tough to beat a tuned low profile baitcaster mated to a tuned 7 - 8ft rod using 1.5 ounce or less fishing \ lure weights.


Very nice! Sporty as it gets.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

So, I saw on Craigslist two Fenwicks conventional rods for $40 each, so I got them. There has been all sorts of great advice on this thread, but I felt like I needed to go and tryout some lighter gear, so I could better understand the advice. The two rods are:

Fenwick, HMG, GTC786, 6' 6", 3/8 - 1 Oz, 10 - 25 lb Line.
Fenwick, Venture, VC60M, 6' 0", 1/4 - 3/4 Oz, 8-20 lb Line.

Both rods look barely used, no marks, cork looks new, the venture still has the tag on it. 

As a question, I take it that a Daiwa Exceler or Abu Garcia 4500 or 5500 would be good reels for these guys, correct? Also, the 6' 6" would be fine to cast into the surf, correct? I'd guess it would cast 50 feet with a one ounce jig?

I'd like to see how far I can cast these guys. I have a lake near my house, so hopefully this summer, I can start fishing there as well.

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Also, I might be able to get a 6' 6 St Croix Premier 6 - 12 LB, Lure Wt 1/4 - 5/8 OZ. Would that be a better rod?

Thanks,
Stan


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

The Diawa Exceller 100h is a good reel smooth cast and retrieve until it meets Saltwater then not so much. I used mine in a kayak so it did get soaked but even though I cleaned it as soon as I got home it was never the same. Still usable but not fun to use. I have since moved on to the Abu revo Toro. Casts like a small reel with the line capacity of a big reel and it handles the saltwater fine. I put this on an 11'6" salmon rod that I made for it and was casting 1 ounce buzz bombs farther than everyone else and I limited out on Salmon first that day because of it. On a side note if you are casting anything under an ounce you would be better off with a spinning reel and light braided line. I made the same rod in spinning and was using a Daiwa Exceller spinning reel which can handle the salt ok and could cast 3/4 ounce farther than 1 ounce on the casting rod. The only draw back to the longer rod is you will get tired faster but it can do everything a smaller rod can do and more.


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

The pair of Fenwicks and St Croix will all work fine casting jigs, plugs, spoons and small bait setups for the smaller inshore species without issue. The low profile baitcasters are typically designed with very tight tolerances so sand and or salt create issues if you allow these reels to get dunked or dropped into saltwater and or full of sand. The ABU round reels, 4500 all the way up to 5500, ABU Record 40 or 50 and or 60 are great casting round reels and they do tolerate a little more salt or sand than low profile reels.

You will find that the best casting small baitcaster reels are very prone to failing due to salt and or sand issues. I only kayak out my better reels when the conditions are calm and or I'm fishing super skinny water and simply using the kayak to get me from Point A to Wade point B, then I bail out of the yak and wade fish flats in close proximity to deep water and or cover. The kayak becomes a pretty mobile floating tackle box and fish stringer stop. I'll typically yak out 3 rods leaving two in the kayak wading with one at a time. Each rod will be setup differently, typically two bait casters and one spinning rod. The spinning rod will have the smallest lure and or bait offerings...typically around 1/4 or less in weight. My Shimanos can cast 1/4 ounce or higher lures\baits\weights as far as any spinning reel I own. The spinning reels do better with lighter lures and smaller sized baits though. I can wade pulling my kayak silently as I work edges and such till it's time to jump back onboard the kayak and paddle to another likely looking area for another round of serious slow fish coverage. After a bit of this...you will find the pattern of the day and once you do hook-up, remember everything. Cast, retrieve...even how many microseconds you let the bait sink before starting your retrieve...etc etc.

My typical kayak setup for bays, inlets and inside jetty passes as well as flats and deeper holes in the back bays and inside waterways (ICW etc).

One 7ft baitcasting rod rated for 1/4 ounce - 3/8 ounce - Shimano Curado low profile casting spoons and or small jigs within this weight offering

One 7ft baitcasting rod rated for 3/4 ounce - 1.5 ounces - ABU Record 50 round reel casting larger spoons, large jigs and plastic plugs within this weight offering

One 7ft spincasting rod rated for 1/8 - 3/4 ounce - Wave Runner and or Penn Slammers spinning reels (popping cork or live shrimp live lined or 1/8 ounce lead head jigs with plastic shrimp or fish tails etc). If I have live bait......many times a hook, small clear mono leader with a small barrel swivel to control line twist is the only thing that goes out on this rod. Literally soft cast a live fingerling mullet on the spinning rod, using the fingerling mullets weight to get him out into position is the way this setup is fished. Especially if I miss a few blow-ups casting lures with the above mentioned rods....a live bait will follow immediately into my missed hit spot.


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello OM and Narf: I've had my eye on getting an Abu Garcia 4500. So, I'm waiting for some sales to hit to get it. I took my Fenwick, HMG, GTC786, 6' 6", 3/8 - 1 Oz; Rod out today and did the follwing casting:

-- 1 Oz: 100+ feet.
-- 1/2 Oz: 65+ feet.

So, I'm not sure where the first bar is at in OBX, but I might be able to hit it?

Thanks for your help!

Best Regards,
Stan


----------



## Tellel (Oct 31, 2018)

I fish rivers for smallmouth bass a LOT, and for "run and gun" type fishing, the baitcaster is far and away better than spinning. It's simply more efficient. I use baitcasting for all hard baits--spinnerbaits, crankbaits, topwaters, etc. I use spinning tackle for fishing soft plastics and jigs--the stuff you usually fish slowly on the bottom--because I find spinning to be more sensitive. Spinning tackle, as others have pointed out, is inherently susceptible to line twist, while baitcasting is not. Although, I have minimized line twist problems by using braided line (10 pound test/2 pound diameter Power Pro).

I prefer left handed baitcasters for medium sized like this https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-baitcasting-reels/ fish such as steelhead and salmon to 15 lbs. or so.

One other caveat: I read in fishing magazines during my developing years that you can't cast accurately with a spinning reel and rod. My cousin and I learned to cast spin gear accurately. We fished brushy creeks and river rapids and got so we could cast way back under overhanging brush and hit within an inch of a rock wall below a log, etc. IMO a spinning outfit is just as accurate as a casting one if the user practices enough. It may take more practice to get good with spinning gear however. When I went from spin gear to bait casting it was almost instantly easy to cast accurately.

On Youtube full of interesting videos on this topic.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tellel said:


> One other caveat: I read in fishing magazines during my developing years that you can't cast accurately with a spinning reel and rod. My cousin and I learned to cast spin gear accurately. We fished brushy creeks and river rapids and got so we could cast way back under overhanging brush and hit within an inch of a rock wall below a log, etc. IMO a spinning outfit is just as accurate as a casting one if the user practices enough. It may take more practice to get good with spinning gear however. When I went from spin gear to bait casting it was almost instantly easy to cast accurately.


This is true, but with a caveat; I am a true both-handed caster. It doesn't matter if you put a left or right hand reel in my hand, I can use either one. The big difference with spinning, is that the feel is different, and casting off-hand with the spinning rig, is a whole different proposition.

I started using a baitcaster bass reel for my snakehead rod. (Quantum Smoke S3) I have never been able to figure out why a so-called "right-hand" reel is cast with the right arm, but switched to the other hand for retrieval. That's just stupid. A left hand baitcaster is cast and retrieved with the same hand as a right-hand spinning reel. So one day, I said, "to hell with this". I started working the rod in whatever hand was closest to the water. Which means that when I'm walking a bank with water to my left, the rod never leaves my left hand. Although, I still have to switch for water at my right. I'm actually thinking of getting a separate set-up, to correct this imbalance.

Either way... I've always found the baitcaster to be 1000 times easier to precision cast, due to the ability to use the thumb for last second control. My kid is pretty amazing with spinning reels, though. Relatively speaking... LOL


----------

